

How to Make Your Coffee Bulletproof with Butter - hippich
https://www.bulletproofexec.com/how-to-make-your-coffee-bulletproof-and-your-morning-too/

======
kazinator
An obvious alternative which suggests itself is to make a "latte" with 10%
cream, or even whipping cream.

